# Construction jobs in thailand



## FrankK

Hey all together over' how is construction job situation in Thailand at the moment?
I am a superintendent - site manager and worked before in Canada, Qatar and Indonesia and now I thinking about to try to get a job in Asia..any recommendation of company's 

Thanks frank


----------



## Moolor

You will not qualify for a construction job, it's a restricted field. You might qualify as a supervisor or manager. Line the job up with an international construction firm before making move to Thailand would be your best bet.


----------

